# Chainstay damage - how much is too much



## lensman (May 29, 2021)

Hi all, long time reader first time poster - I searched around a bit but couldn't find anything relating to this, so forgive me if I'm reposting something that's already been discussed or if I'm posting in the wrong sub form.

I should preface that this is a bike I'm looking at buying.
I'm trying to gauge the wear on this chainstay for a 2016 Giant XTC 1. It's a beautiful bike but the underside of the chainstay closest to the crank has developed a considerable scuff turned scar that looks like it's into the aluminum portion of the "advanced-grade composite". Is this something that I should be concerned with structurally, or with relation to the carbon fibre? If not, should a simple epoxy and guard do the trick? Or should I just pass?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

From what I can tell looking at the pics I would not worry about it.
Is you chain doing that?


----------



## lensman (May 29, 2021)

@acer66 it is, feeding from the bottom of the crank


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I would ziptie the cable housing back down but put down some mastic/rubber/velcro down first over the scuffed bits.


----------



## Travolta (Oct 26, 2016)

I wouldn't worry.
buy nail polish. patch it up. let it cure. 
wrap some tube cutouts arround it. secure with zip ties. done.

since its alu patching is optional.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's fine, but surprised you've made no attempts to protect it appropriately before now.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

that is on the edge of being nothing. I'd epoxy or glue a slab of plastic there to take the hits

if you got chainsuck and made a little gouge more prominent that that slap damage, that would be a bigger problem.

but that looks like...it will last and not fail in that spot. but please rectify the overall issue because more of that can lead to crack propagation. in it's current state it can lead to a crack too...but likely not.


----------

